# Bessy clamps



## generic (Jan 9, 2014)

I saw some Bessy clamps on CL and bought them on an impulse without researching. I got 4-26" clamps and 2-40" clamps along with a Freud 8" stacked dado set. I really don't need the dado set, but wasn't gonna turn it down since it looks almost like new.

Are these good clamps? Was $125 a good deal?


----------



## mporter (May 5, 2011)

Are they hot when you touch them? Because you stole those!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely!


----------



## MarkE (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah. Good deal.


----------



## generic (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL no, the guy is looking to move south and wants to get rid a bunch of stuff. He also has a 16.5" delta drill press for $200 and an older grizzly band saw for $125. I believe the drill press is the model that people say has a lot of play in the spindle. And I'm not sure what the band saw is worth.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That was a great deal those clamps can be expensive. Those are the old style handles but still good clamps.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Go buy that bandsaw right now, ha,ha, that is you need one, I have a 16" and I love it.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, you stole them.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

It was a steal. Your local Lowes must have been robbed.


----------



## Fishfreak911 (Jul 14, 2010)

Those clamps are worth around 45-50 bucks each new, so yeah, good deal!


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Ridiculous steal. Those are the original Bessey K-Bodies that I eluded to in my comment to your other forum topic. They're no longer sold as Bessey has the newer Revos.


----------

